# Permanent residence for EEA family member ..



## ahsan89 (Dec 6, 2013)

hello friends

i have resident card and i am looking forward to apply for permanent residecy in uk..

my wife is polish but she is not working at all . and i also have a 2 years old kid and we are getting child benefit as well.

i am working currently through out from last 5 years and i have all the record payslips p60 and etc.

i am still eligible to get permanent resident in uk.

and also can some body explain to me there is 2 forms to apply for permanent resident EEA3 and EEA4...

and i really don,t understand EEA3 form ... who can apply on EEA3 form...

and i have question can some body tell me what is treaty rights for my wife please 

MANY THANKS


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


ahsan89 said:


> hello friends
> 
> i have resident card and i am looking forward to apply for permanent residecy in uk..
> 
> ...


Excising treaty rights simply means that the EU-National (your wife in this case), was/is a worker, student, self-sufficient and/or self-employed.

Based on your details, you do not qualify for permanent residence (ILR) because you wife isn't exercising treaty rights. Even if you claimed that your wife was/is self-sufficient, you must produce evidence of Comprehensive Sickness Insurance (CSI).

EEA4 for applies only for non-EU Nationals seeking permanent residence, whereas EEA3 is for EU-Nationals. http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/sitecontent/applicationforms/eea/eea41.pdf

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## ahsan89 (Dec 6, 2013)

hello animo 
thanks for your answer ...
i just wana ask you i am supporting my wife because i am allowed to work and stay so there is no mean that i can not get my permanent residency and also we are not getting other benefits.


so still i am not eligible for permanent residency.??


----------



## ewelinka834 (Dec 5, 2013)

your wife is self sufficient, so you can apply for a PR

''If they are economically self-sufficient: If your EEA family member is economically self-Guidance for Making an EEA Application (Version 08/2013) - Page 5 of 8
sufficient, you need to supply evidence of comprehensive sickness insurance and funds 
sufficient to maintain themselves and any family members included on your application during 
the time you intend to reside on this basis''

see the guidance notes for residence 
documentation as a European
Economic Area (EEA4)


----------



## ahsan89 (Dec 6, 2013)

dear ewelinka 

thanks for your answering ..
do i need to show them anything that she is self sufficient ???

or my pay slips dacoments wil be enough and i am earning about 24000 par year ..

thanks


----------



## ahsan89 (Dec 6, 2013)

thanks very much for you help..


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

I think that your wife has to show that _she_ has savings enough to support not only herself but you and your child _and_ that she has the Comprehensive Sickness Insurance that Jrge indicated in his reply.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


ahsan89 said:


> hello animo
> thanks for your answer ...
> i just wana ask you i am supporting my wife because i am allowed to work and stay so there is no mean that i can not get my permanent residency and also we are not getting other benefits.
> 
> ...


You could use your earnings to show that your wife is self-sufficient. (Read the form I linked in my last post). 

Moreover, unless y'all have purchased CSI for the entire length of time your wife has been at home, there's no other way to succeed on an EEA4 application.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## ahsan89 (Dec 6, 2013)

how to get this (CSI) ??

and what to do to register my wife for (CSI) ??

and how much it will cost me for this period .... ????


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


ahsan89 said:


> how to get this (CSI) ??
> 
> and what to do to register my wife for (CSI) ??
> 
> and how much it will cost me for this period .... ????


Google: Comprehensive Sickness Insurance, and read more about it here: UK Border Agency | Healthcare - comprehensive sickness insurance

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## ahsan89 (Dec 6, 2013)

thanks i will do the same but is there any way to get CSI FOR 5 YEARS AND HOW TO DO THAT BECAUSE I DON,T KNOW NOTHING ABOUT IT....


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

ahsan89 said:


> thanks i will do the same but is there any way to get CSI FOR 5 YEARS AND HOW TO DO THAT BECAUSE I DON,T KNOW NOTHING ABOUT IT....


So presume you have been using the NHS for the past 5 years?


----------

